# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  How long can I stay?

## emka71aln

Is it possible to get multiple entry visa for 5 or 6 months?  I've gotten one for 3 months, single entry, but this time I'm going to go in and out of Russia over about 5 months.   Is this possible, or will I have to get two separate visas?

----------


## MasterAdmin

Looks like it's possible for business purposes only. Check it here http://www.russia-visa.com/russian_visa_fees.php 
And this is a more detailed link http://www.waytorussia.net/RussianVisa/Types.html

----------


## emka71aln

Yay!!  Your second link explained exactly what I was looking for!  I cross-checked it with the embassy's website, and I think it's gonna work.   ::   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Do you plan to go on business or as a tourist?

----------


## garmonistka

> Do you plan to go on business or as a tourist?

 Maybe she is going as a spy for the US government.

----------


## Tu-160

They don't need it. We already have a lot of spies in Pravitelstvo, Duma and mass-media.

----------


## garmonistka

> They don't need it. We already have a lot of spies in Pravitelstvo, Duma and mass-media.

   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  Do you plan to go on business or as a tourist?   Maybe she is going as a spy for the US government.

 Thanks for a hint. That wasn't the point of my question though   ::

----------


## waxwing

In practice it doesn't matter if you're a 'tourist' or a 'businessman'. If you hand over the cash and/or wait for long enough, you can get the visa. It's a very stupid system - but that's hardly unique to Russia   ::

----------


## emka71aln

I've actually gotten both tourist and business visas in the past.  So, I could easily go as either. 
Is it possible to apply for a spy visa?

----------


## EffMah

It's funny because I can't tell if it's a joke.   ::

----------


## emka71aln

It was a joke.  I wouldn't make a very good spy anyway...better stick to business and tourism.

----------


## waxwing

There is actually such a thing as a diplomatic visa   ::   ::   
But $$ won't get you one of those, sadly.

----------


## emka71aln

Yeah, and then they know you're there as a spy and your cover is ruined.

----------


## TronDD

But you'll have diplomatic immunity.  You'll be invincable. 
Tim.

----------


## EffMah

Invincible to law-abiding people.

----------


## emka71aln

Nobody's invincible from being sniped by a specnats team while they're alseep in bed at 3:00 am.  Except tourists.

----------

> Maybe she is going as a spy for the US government.

  As an American, I feel confident in stating that the United States doesn't need spies in Russia.  Since the fall of Communism, Russia and the United States have become good friends.  I think this is because Russia is no longer an imminent threat.

----------

> Maybe she is going as a spy for the US government.

  As an American, I feel confident in stating that the United States doesn't need spies in Russia.  Since the fall of Communism, Russia and the United States have become good friends.  I think this is because Russia is no longer an imminent threat.

----------


## Линдзи

> Maybe she is going as a spy for the US government.
> 			
> 		   As an American, I feel confident in stating that the United States doesn't need spies in Russia.  Since the fall of Communism, Russia and the United States have become good friends.  I think this is because Russia is no longer an imminent threat.

   ::   
Sorry.  Sorry.  But the US and Russia do have conflicting interests.  Just because Bush and Putin show up on TV all kissy kissy, that doesn't mean everything is cool.  And any nation with nukes is essentially an "imminent threat."  I'm not saying spying is THE THING TO DO or that we're about to blow one another up or something, but you're simplifying the situation overmuch.

----------


## waxwing

Well true, there is still a nuclear capability here. But, also, control of the Caspian region is no small deal - amongst other things. Geopolitically Russia is a very big deal. It'd hardly be wise for the US to ignore it. They already have troops crawling all over central Asia (to deal with the 'terrorists' dontchaknow).  
Who knows what the CIA is doing just a little south of here, around Georgia, Chechnya and all that stuff.
Typical example of a conspiracy theory you could throw around: anyone notice what's happened to the local leader in Ajaria just now, when they're constructing that big f-off pipeline to Batumi? Maybe he was seen as 'not playing ball' with the US via their puppet in Tbilisi, and certain things were 'engineered'?
[btw this is not an 'opinion', more an example of a possibility..]

----------


## joysof

> Maybe she is going as a spy for the US government.
> 			
> 		   As an American, I feel confident in stating that the United States doesn't need spies in Russia.  Since the fall of Communism, Russia and the United States have become good friends.  I think this is because Russia is no longer an imminent threat.

 Little naive, no? Remember Robert Hanssen? If they're still spying on you, you're doubtless still spying on them. As for 'friends', that's much more than a little naive: it's hilarious. Oh how I laughed.

----------

